# AIR (The Australian Institute of Radiography)



## JBTyler927 (Jul 14, 2010)

Hello All-

Does anyone know about the AIR (The Australian Institute of Radiography)? I am try to get sponsored and must be approved by the AIR first. My question is this- What are my chances of being approved with only a certificate in Radiology? The school required over 3000 hours which is higher then any associate degree program; however I am not sure that I stand a chance. The cost of the application is $600 that I would not want to waste if I do not have a chance. Also, I will have my Associates degree in the spring. Should I wait until it is completed or try to get approved without it? My concern for waiting is I have not practiced Radiology in 2 years. I do not want to make it three before being sponsored or I do not think they will still be interested. Any thoughts/knowledge are greatly appreciated as always.

Jen


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

JBTyler927 said:


> Hello All-
> 
> Does anyone know about the AIR (The Australian Institute of Radiography)? I am try to get sponsored and must be approved by the AIR first. My question is this- What are my chances of being approved with only a certificate in Radiology? The school required over 3000 hours which is higher then any associate degree program; however I am not sure that I stand a chance. The cost of the application is $600 that I would not want to waste if I do not have a chance. Also, I will have my Associates degree in the spring. Should I wait until it is completed or try to get approved without it? My concern for waiting is I have not practiced Radiology in 2 years. I do not want to make it three before being sponsored or I do not think they will still be interested. Any thoughts/knowledge are greatly appreciated as always.
> 
> Jen


Your best option is to email or call them for specific advice. I asked a similar question on behalf of my friend, and they said:


> All applications received by the AIR are assessed by the panel on an individual basis with due diligence. The panel takes into consideration the qualification and content as well as post qualification clinical experience and Continuing Professional Development. The actual title of the qualification is not as important as the course content as these titles vary in different countries. In some cases significant post qualification experience may overcome deficiencies in courses. Therefore no two application are ever identical and it is impossible to give any indication on whether your application will be successful until it is reviewed and assessed by the panel.


----------

